# Mama wants a floor corker. Which one?



## LoneStarLori (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm going to ask Santa for a floor corker? What are your suggestions? 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## roger80465 (Oct 23, 2014)

Very happy with the Portuguese corker. Hard to beat the value


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree ^^ 

It is all depending on your budget also - Brass jaws are nice - but you have to do alot of bottling to make up the difference. I just changed my Portuguese Jaws after years of use


----------



## tonyt (Oct 23, 2014)

The blue Italian model will do 375 ml splits and 1500 ml magnums. I have actually had both Portuguese and Italian. You get what you pay for.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 23, 2014)

Used a portuguese corker for years and it worked well. Just bought an Italian blue one and so happy I did.


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 24, 2014)

Another happy camper with the blue Italian corker. Had it for 7 years now I think and never had an issue.


----------



## garymc (Oct 24, 2014)

The Portugese floor corker has feet that can be screwed into a piece of plywood or paneling to make it more stable if you happen to get off balance as you make the downstroke with the handle. In the Youtube the guy demonstrates a noticeable difference in the stroke. He recommends the Italian. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NhoyRp3wIr0[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 24, 2014)

You'll be thrilled with either one. Everyone that posted before me are spot on.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 24, 2014)

Hmmm, I'm doing it wrong, apparently. I have mine on the table. I have the red one that you can bolt down but I just pick it up and set it out of the way.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 24, 2014)

What Tim says in the video is true about a smoother stroke in the Blue Italian corker. But note he is corking from the side to give us a full view of the corker, rather than from the front where you would normally be. The negative; The arm is very long and so is the full stroke (for ease of pushing in the cork). This means when sitting down you have to reach back rather far to grab the handle each time (this also allows for a larger cork). I solved this issue by setting a piece of wood about 1" wide behind the arm so it can not retract quite so far. A simple, easy fix and less stretching.


----------



## bkisel (Oct 24, 2014)

I got the blue Italian one as a Christmas gift last year. Very pleased with it but have no comparison to make with the other popular floor corker.


----------



## richmke (Oct 24, 2014)

What's Santa's budget? What type of Cork do you use?

If you are taller, the additional height of the Italian is worth it. Note: there is a Red and Burgundy version of the Portugese. The Burgundy is 3" taller, and made of rounded vs extruded steel.

Some of the corkers (and it is corker specific, and not model specific) have problems with scoring synthetic corks. If you use synthetic corks, one solution might be to seal the top with wax.

If you are bottling beer, then it might make a difference to you that the Italian has a Capper attachment.

If you notice, on both the Italian and Portuguese, the plunger (pointy thing) is mounted to the arm and swings on an arc. That means, the plunger puts a slightly diagonal pressure on the cork.

If Santa is generous, you might want to consider the Swiss Rapid Corker. For a mere 7 times the cost of the Italian, you get better machine. It has a separately mounted plunger, so it goes straight down onto the cork. It is also built like a tank. I found one at a much discounted price on Craigslist. Note: It does not disassemble like the Italian or Portugese, so shipping is a bear.

IMHO:

Consider the Burgundy Portugese first. It is on sale until 10/31 for $65, about the regular price of the Red:
http://www.winemakersdepot.com/Corkers-C191.aspx

If you are making beer, then Italian is the way to go. Note: The Italian can be found used for a little more than the Portuguese ($75 if you are willing to wait and look around).

If you have a generous benefactor, or come across one used, then Swiss is the one to put on your list.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 24, 2014)

richmke said:


> IMHO:
> 
> Consider the Burgundy Portugese first. It is on sale until 10/31 for $65, about the regular price of the Red:
> http://www.winemakersdepot.com/Corkers-C191.aspx
> ...


 
After looking at this, it appears to be similar to the Italian blue corker. For $65. ? 

Can someone double check me on this? If that is as close to the Italian as I think it is, Christmas may come a little early this year. 

Also, do both the Italian and Portugese do 375ml's?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes they both will. I have both and I do both tall and short 375 bottles in them.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 24, 2014)

I have the Portuguese Corker and it has served me well (~2000 bottles). No problems with the nylon (plastic) iris or scratching etc. I have only found one bottle that was too tall to fit into it and that was some new brand of Bellissima (tall) Port bottles I got from FVW's. For ~50% the cost of the Italian it is hard to beat.


----------



## bkisel (Oct 24, 2014)

richmke said:


> ...
> 
> Some of the corkers (and it is corker specific, and not model specific) have problems with scoring synthetic corks. If you use synthetic corks, one solution might be to seal the top with wax.
> 
> ...



Nomacorc CS rep recommended I use their Nomacorc Select 900 corks with my Italian floor corker. This was in response to my asking about scoring synthetic corks when using iris style floor corkers.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 24, 2014)

Regarding the burgundy above, It looks to me like a copy of the blue Italian one. Does anyone see why this would not be a good deal? Looks like the best of both worlds. 

http://www.winemakersdepot.com/Corkers-C191.aspx


I appreciate all your input guys, I have a really hard time making decisions.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 24, 2014)

It looks like a good deal. It still has a nylon iris that is the same as the other Portuguese corker, but it should have the leverage advantage of the Italian corker. I don't think you can go wrong. The price is right!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 24, 2014)

Several members have purchased this unit and all had positive reviews. I was concerned about shipping though and checked it out. You can get it shipped for less than $20. That's pretty good! I would recommend anyone else looking for one to jump on this deal.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm going to go for it. I was concerned about the shipping too, but at $13. not bad. Staring at 25 gallons of wine that need to be bottled, I'm going to go ahead and order it. Yesterday I spent 3 hours de-labeling and cleaning 8 cases of bottles I got for free from a local winery. My efforts more than pay for it so I'm gonna just say I worked for it. 

Thanks for all the advice guys, I'll let you know what I think when I get it. HAS to be better than my double lever.


----------



## richmke (Oct 24, 2014)

Here is a review I found about 375ml on the Burgundy Portuguese:



> 375 ml btles need a extra piece on the bottom to cork. In time the spring rod will jamb and you'll have to oil it.
> http://www.eckraus.com/winery-grade...tm_campaign=Learn+How+To+Become+A+Real+Corker



They also might be cheaper. $70, free shipping, 5% discount if you sign up for their e-mail list.


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey Lori, I'll just throw this in the mix, just got this ad this morning, free shipping.

http://www.eckraus.com/winery-grade...tm_campaign=Learn+How+To+Become+A+Real+Corker

Might have to order it myself.
Mike


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks @richmke and @Kraffty! I was just entering my cc info on the other site when I got your replies. Got the 5% off AND free shipping.. Total with $2 packing fee = $68.35 YAY! Y'all saved me over $20. Thanks for having my back.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 24, 2014)

@Kraffty that's a great deal!


----------



## Dugger (Oct 24, 2014)

I have used a burgundy portuguese corker for over 10 years with no problem. This model is much more robust than the red one and is a good choice. Some shorter 375 ml bottles require a lift - I put a hockey puck or a roll of electrical tape on the plate under these bottles when corking.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 24, 2014)

Good suggestions! I'm excited. It might take some of the pain out of bottling. 
Sure doesn't take long for the thrill of bottling your own wine to diminish, does it. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 24, 2014)

I do 24 -30 gallons at a time by myself. I don't mind it but with the Enolmatic I can bottle and filter in one step. I bottle 30 bottles or so then cork them all. With the right equipment it's not so bad.


----------



## shockcord (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's the Portuguese corker at a very good price (includes 200 natural corks). I got it recently and have bottled 1 batch and it worked very well. This is my only experience with corking.

http://corkandwinesupplies.com/portuguesefloorcorker-1.aspx


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 25, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I do 24 -30 gallons at a time by myself. I don't mind it but with the Enolmatic I can bottle and filter in one step. I bottle 30 bottles or so then cork them all. With the right equipment it's not so bad.





Oddly enough, even with the double lever hand corker it isn't so much the corking. It's the bottle washing. I reuse bottles given from friends and now have a new source, a small winery. It's certainly a pain but I'm saving money and helping the environment.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 25, 2014)

I agree removing labels is the worst. Fortunately I found a winery who's labels float right off after about 15 minutes in oxyclean.


----------



## richmke (Oct 25, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion that it is not worth my time and effort to clean used commercial wine bottles. Reusing my bottles with plastic labels is fine. They are clean, and the labels are easy to peel off.


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 25, 2014)

I am so glad to have a couple of the wineries I live by love to donate bottles to wine makers and their labels come off with water and a 15 minute soak. I usually pick up 10-15 cases at a time and they are happy to be rid of them.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 25, 2014)

richmke said:


> I have come to the conclusion that it is not worth my time and effort to clean used commercial wine bottles. Reusing my bottles with plastic labels is fine. They are clean, and the labels are easy to peel off.



I'm not there yet, but I am close. I drink a wide variety of commercial wines, some of whose labels come right off, and others, not so much. I keep telling myself to just recycle the ones that pose any difficulty, but once I have some time/effort invested, I tend to keep going. (I have found Brake Cleaner to be a useful addition to the winery!)

When I do have to buy empty bottles, I find that it is such a pleasure to take clean, uniform bottles out of a box! Almost worth the buck-and-some-change per bottle.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 27, 2014)

Paul 
Try acetone - it really works but it should be done outside as it is quite flammable and the offset smells of it - similar to brake kleen - just the next level up 

.


----------



## calvin (Oct 28, 2014)

Label peelers has a special right now. Buy four kits and get a free floor corker. That's the one I'd go with.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, Steve. I do have a can of acetone, but I regard acetone as the next level DOWN from brake cleaner (or mineral spirits) for this task. Ketones (including acetone) have a polar nature, which is useful in some solvent applications. However, my first line of attack on these labels is water-based (with an alkaline solution); therefore, the glues that survive the water stage tend to need a non-polar solvent (like those in brake cleaner), in my experience.


Edited to add: I should say that my choice is not just on theoretical grounds. My line of attack on anything that is not water soluble is generally: first alcohol, then acetone, then mineral spirits, then trichloroethane, then methyl ethyl ketone. (For some things, plain old vegetable oil will work, too.) That is, I start with the most gentle thing (and better smelling thing!), and work my way up. So I did indeed use acetone for some labels, but found it wanting, and so had to go to mineral spirits. Brake cleaner and mineral spirits do a comparable job, but I find that brake cleaner smells better than mineral spirits and dissipates faster. (My brake cleaner is a mixture of polar and non-polar solvents, including toluene and acetone.)


----------



## Putterrr (Oct 29, 2014)

lacquer thinner will remove any glue left behind after scraping the label off. use lots of paper towel so you dont just end up spreading the softened glue around. I just cleaned up 3 dozen with no issues. rubber gloves and an outside space is recommended

cheers


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2014)

richmke said:


> I have come to the conclusion that it is not worth my time and effort to clean used commercial wine bottles. Reusing my bottles with plastic labels is fine. They are clean, and the labels are easy to peel off.



I use used wine bottles for economic reasons. In the past month alone I bottled over 40 cases of wine. The bottles didn't cost me anything but some labor. The second time around with them will be simple to clean up.


----------



## richmke (Oct 29, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I use used wine bottles for economic reasons. In the past month alone I bottled over 40 cases of wine. The bottles didn't cost me anything but some labor.



It is the initial bottle that "costs" a lot. re-using that bottle is cheap (easy to clean). 

Let's say it takes you 2 minutes to acquire (net additional amount of time vs purchasing), de-label, and clean a bottle. That means you can do 30 bottles an hour. To purchase new, it costs roughly $1 per bottle, or $30 for those 30 bottles.

What is the value of your free time?


----------



## homesteader26 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thx for this post - just ordered mine while it was on sale!


----------

